# Competition bow saws



## camel2019 (Aug 25, 2022)

Who has madeframes/blades and used competition bow saws.

What would be the best steel to use I’m thinking either carbon steel strap or carbon steel band saw blades.


----------



## camel2019 (Aug 25, 2022)

I’d like too start competing and or set up some events at steam shows and smaller fairs around here.


----------



## camel2019 (Oct 17, 2022)

A friend gave me a few a few pieces of 1 1/4 high carbon strapping to play with probably going to copy a competition crosscut tooth pattern.


----------

